# Losing my mind, please help me



## moniqapires (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello! My name is Mónica, and I am new here. I have been thinking about asking here for some help and advice but today I made my decision. It couldn't last any longer. So in January from this year my parents brought home our (first) dog and for my surprise it was a vizsla! We named him Migo. Since he was young I taught him how to sit, how to lie down, etc. I wanted so bad for him to be a well-behaved dog and I was (I still am) very hard on him when it cames to behavior. But there's one thing I can't handle as much as I try to. When we leave the house he starts pulling me to smell everything and he refuses to go behind me. And, well he pulls me so hard that my arm starts to hurt and I have to switch to the other. But it's a thing that I can (almost) control around the zone we live in. It's quite calm and I think it helps to calm him down. But today I was going to a larger walk, and as soon as we leave the zone he knows better, he's possessed. He starts walking me, literally. I usually lost control of the situation. He gets scared with buses passing by, or a plastic bag on the floor. When he sees other dogs it's a total disaster. He jumps and pulls me really hard and I start to feel nervous and really upset about it and I know how important it is to maintain a good energy, but I just can't do it. I can't stay calm with my dog pulling me everywhere. I try to pull him close to me and say "no" but that doesn't work at all. So, I really need your help because it isn't getting better. I will appreciate any replies, thank you so much


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

What kind of training have you tried? In regards to trainers or walking aids (ex: gentle leader/ harness)


----------



## moniqapires (Nov 8, 2013)

We didn't try to train him with any trainer. But I read that walking with harness is better to teach him not to pull the leash, so we are thinking about buy one. But do you think it's better if we had some help of a trainer?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/tc_sJJ04tPA

Half hitch. Works great.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

There is lots of information about heel and loose leash walking on this forum. You can use the search function (in the right top corner) to find more information.

If it's the first dog you're training, a trainer can be really useful to show you how to train your dog.
I took mine to puppy class: loose leash training was taught like this: Stop every time your dog pulls. Call his name, and treat/praise when he comes back to you. Never ever move when he pulls. Eventually he will learn that if he wants to go forward he has to keep a loose leash.
Making it more fun and requiring the dog to pay attention to you by changing directions frequently really helps.
Practice in low distraction environment first (in your house) then to quieter areas and so on.

There is also plenty of information online. I like videos by Kikopup on youtube. She has several videos about loose leash walking/ no pulling etc.

For a quick fix, the Easy Walk harness can really help. It clips the leash in the front, so that when the dog pulls, he will end up facing you.
If you're in America, I have one that I can give you for free, if you'll pay for shipping (PM me for details, it's EasyWalk S/M).

I've never used them, but some people say that the gentle leader works wonders.

Lots of different methods, and you'll have to find what works best for you and your dog. 
They all require lots of patience (you have to be consistent and repeat repeat repeat).

Also, does Migo get any off leash exercise? It might be really hard to train him to walk on a leash if he's really excited and full of energy. Maybe you can take him to a place where he can run off leash first, and then do a training session with the leash. 

Good luck and keep us posted!
(also a picture of your vizsla would be much appreciated )


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum monicapires, this is a vid I made when my girl was a pulling pup, I used a slip lead and figure of eight'ed over her muzzle, simple to do and effective.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKrZVg_B6hQ


----------



## moniqapires (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you. Migo runs with my dad. They do trails together, once they did 20 km. And, every day we take him to a football field with a green area around near our house and we play with him with a tennis ball. He runs (so much!) until he gets so tired he lies down on the ground. I will try the half hitch and I will stop every time he pulls. I will keep you updated. Thanks for the support I was feeling hopeless. Here you have two photos of him, he's handsome


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the Higgins lead works about all the time -look it up on search


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> the Higgins lead works about all the time -look it up on search


I think the vid I posted in this thread shows it Ron


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har sorry - I also want 2 add - a pinch collar works - the secret 2 it all is this - U correct immediately - eVery time - LOL - PS - both must be put on correctly - IE - in the form of a P - looking at the pup - tag end in hand - looks like the letter P


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

monica, how old is your pup?, tone down the long runs I'd suggest until he's a mature chap


----------

